
The Podcasting World Is Now Spotify versus Everybody Else - halo13245
https://www.theverge.com/21265005/spotify-joe-rogan-experience-podcast-deal-apple-gimlet-media-ringer
======
m463
"everybody else" still has a diverse set of wonderful content to listen to.

I'll probably stop listening to Joe Rogan, too bad. (and I even listened to
his ads, although the squarespace ads are lost on me)

But the truth is there is _SO MUCH_ other content out there that it won't be a
problem.

